# TTOC members with problematic email addresses



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The following email addresses belong to owners who registered to join the TTOC, but seem to have a problem (ie they are rejected in error)..... if you know of any of these owners or these could be you, then subscribe on-line at http://www.ttoc.co.uk or IM me.

*Removed in case there ARE any issues. *


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mark, a quick point. You might want to change the '@''s to 'at''s. Email spam scanners will be having a field day should they get hold of this thread.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kev

The point is NONE of these are real email addresses 

They ALL reject from their respective domains / servers :-/

If they worked I wouldn't be asking for members on here to see whether they can find someone they know..... :-/


----------

